# Depersonalization



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

How many of you suffer with Depersonalization? I remember reading about it awhile back and I had several of the symptoms but thought no way I could have it. About a week ago I went back on Minocyline which is known to cause that in many people. My symptoms increased enough to confirm that I have a moderate case of it and while on the medicine a still moderate but much stronger case of it.

Any of you suffer from this? How bad is it for you and how do you wake yourself from the dreams?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I have either this or derealization, maybe both 

Would you mind explaining what your symptoms are like?


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Corporal Clegg said:


> I have either this or derealization, maybe both
> 
> Would you mind explaining what your symptoms are like?


When out an about at times I'll just stare off at nothing and be lost in my own mind oblivious to everything happening presently. My thoughts are are third personish when thinking about different scenarios. My grasp of time is sometimes quite off and my emotions our gone. At times I feel like I'm on a weak Marijuana high my vision has that wavy and different look. My memory is poor as well.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

LoneWolf14 said:


> When out an about at times I'll just stare off at nothing and be lost in my own mind oblivious to everything happening presently. My thoughts are are third personish when thinking about different scenarios. My grasp of time is sometimes quite off and my emotions our gone. At times I feel like I'm on a weak Marijuana high my vision has that wavy and different look. My memory is poor as well.


Yup, I feel that way too . I feel like everything is in third person, nothing is real abstractly or concretely . Can't focus on anything , memory loss. It's a scary feeling. I lose a sense of reality. Does the medication help? I don't mention it to my therapistsychiatrist because I'm scared of meds and plus I get an episode rarely.. Like once every few months , but now when they happen they are more intense.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Unknown0001 said:


> Yup, I feel that way too . I feel like everything is in third person, nothing is real abstractly or concretely . Can't focus on anything , memory loss. It's a scary feeling. I lose a sense of reality. Does the medication help? I don't mention it to my therapistsychiatrist because I'm scared of meds and plus I get an episode rarely.. Like once every few months , but now when they happen they are more intense.


The medication I am on is for other things and the side effect of it is depersonalization. Which I already have and it makes it worse, instead of just my thoughts being differently I have the wavy vision to now.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish I only had DP. I have derealization 24/7, dp is just a feeling, dr is more than a feeling, I really see everything dreamlike. Medication doesn't work for everyone and it's not recommended for everyone. Therapists told me it will take at least 6 weeks of therapy every week to start seeing results, a lot of money, a lot of time, I'm not going to do it. I'll live like this for the rest of my life.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

LoneWolf14 said:


> The medication I am on is for other things and the side effect of it is depersonalization. Which I already have and it makes it worse, instead of just my thoughts being differently I have the wavy vision to now.


hang in there, don't give up as this should get better, in the mean time try finding something positive about reality to hold onto.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

idk

I don't think I have it, but if I did, I don't think I'd even be able to tell or care. My emotions and the way I perceive reality are so abnormal and ****ed up...

maybe come off the med or try adding an opioid antagonist such as naloxone 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11448093


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneWolf14 said:


> How many of you suffer with Depersonalization? I remember reading about it awhile back and I had several of the symptoms but thought no way I could have it. About a week ago I went back on Minocyline which is known to cause that in many people. My symptoms increased enough to confirm that I have a moderate case of it and while on the medicine a still moderate but much stronger case of it.
> 
> Any of you suffer from this? *How bad is it for you and how do you wake yourself from the dreams?*


Are you talking about de-personalization in reality or dreaming?

I don't care, I like it, but I can't feel it anymore cuz the Alannukki put me on prozac


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneWolf14 said:


> How many of you suffer with Depersonalization? I remember reading about it awhile back and I had several of the symptoms but thought no way I could have it. About a week ago I went back on Minocyline which is known to cause that in many people. My symptoms increased enough to confirm that I have a moderate case of it and while on the medicine a still moderate but much stronger case of it.
> 
> Any of you suffer from this? How bad is it for you and how do you wake yourself from the dreams?


I think we get this when we have social anxiety to reduce our anxiety! Isn't it so cool!


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> I think we get this when we have social anxiety to reduce our anxiety! Isn't it so cool!


I agree when in public I get it a lot more then when on my own.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I have derealization 24/7, dp is just a feeling, dr is more than a feeling, I really see everything dreamlike.


Taking large amounts of fluoxetine (or any amount of MDMA) does that to me. I think that's how the drug is supposed to work. Things feel a lot less important. I can stay calm and allow the logical part of my brain to work. I'm not held hostage by my emotions.

Imagine seeing a person get hit by a car. Without fluoxetine, that would be a very emotional situation. Just seeing it happen to someone should cause my nervous system to light up like a christmas tree. There should be overwhelming feelings of sadness, fear, anxiety, and panic. While high on fluoxetine, the whole situation would feel less important or less real. I would probably think "That was interesting. I should go over there and help that person."


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Spungo said:


> Taking large amounts of fluoxetine (or any amount of MDMA) does that to me. I think that's how the drug is supposed to work. Things feel a lot less important. I can stay calm and allow the logical part of my brain to work. I'm not held hostage by my emotions.
> 
> Imagine seeing a person get hit by a car. Without fluoxetine, that would be a very emotional situation. Just seeing it happen to someone should cause my nervous system to light up like a christmas tree. There should be overwhelming feelings of sadness, fear, anxiety, and panic. While high on fluoxetine, the whole situation would feel less important or less real. I would probably think "That was interesting. I should go over there and help that person."


Prozac gives you de-personalization and de-realization? 
I think it gives me too, but it feels like a different kind, one where I am not afraid to take action.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

LoneWolf14 said:


> The medication I am on is for other things and the side effect of it is depersonalization. Which I already have and it makes it worse, instead of just my thoughts being differently I have the wavy vision to now.


Maybe you should try a different type of medication . How long was it til you started having the depersonalization side effects? Did you ever experience depersonalization before taking the meds?


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Unknown0001 said:


> Maybe you should try a different type of medication . How long was it til you started having the depersonalization side effects? Did you ever experience depersonalization before taking the meds?


I'd say I have been having side effects for about a year or so now. I had it before the medicine just not as bad. It's kind of like depression you don't realize you have it till it gets bad.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneWolf14 said:


> How many of you suffer with Depersonalization? I remember reading about it awhile back and I had several of the symptoms but thought no way I could have it. About a week ago I went back on Minocyline which is known to cause that in many people. My symptoms increased enough to confirm that I have a moderate case of it and while on the medicine a still moderate but much stronger case of it.
> 
> Any of you suffer from this? How bad is it for you and how do you wake yourself from the dreams?


I remember having depersonalization and derealization during a time which I had extreme headaches, saw ghosts, I had loss of consciousness and felt faint, I had chills and fever, palpitations of the heart, vertigo and loss of balance, I just felt like I was going to die. I got better after I went to my family doctor and she took a blood test and said I have severely low red blood cells and iron deficiency anemia, and she prescribed me over the counter ferrous sulfate pills. Then 2 years later I had another blood test and the anemia came back again.

So like you say, we might be experiencing this derealization and depersonalization when our body is not absorbing the nutrients it needs for the cells of the body to function healthy. Like we get this feeling of out of consciousness as our body letting us know that something is wrong and for us to do something about it so we can save ourselves otherwise we die you know.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I tune out of conversations all the time in groups. When it's one on one I never seem to have this. I'll often have to say: "I'm sorry what did you say?" Because I was simply not there. I usually never really think of anything _or_ I'm in a daydream. Like I'm fantasizing about the things I would have done or said when somebody talks about some situation they were in. Though I'm not sure to be honest. I have a bad memory as well. And I simply seem to have the ability to tune out annoying behavior.

This isn't depersonalize is it?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneWolf14 said:


> How many of you suffer with Depersonalization? I remember reading about it awhile back and I had several of the symptoms but thought no way I could have it. About a week ago I went back on Minocyline which is known to cause that in many people. My symptoms increased enough to confirm that I have a moderate case of it and while on the medicine a still moderate but much stronger case of it.
> 
> Any of you suffer from this? How bad is it for you and how do you wake yourself from the dreams?


I feel depersonalization as well as derealization when I don't sleep, when I sleep deprive myself, even on my prozac. I feel it, right now, I haven't slept all night and I feel it, so much energy and hyper from the prozac as well as depersonalization and derealization, I feel like a nice HIGH dream world, like Wooo! I feel buzzed, I haven't even had any beers!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I only had a few moments in which I was on the street, very anxious, and things got a bit surreal for a few minutes. That was years ago and I doubt it qualifies as Depersonalization.

However, I did talk for a long time to someone that claimed she suffers from it. She said it felt as if she is outside her body and the person doing the daily tasks was not her but a 3rd party. She said she didn't know what was real and what not in such moments, it was like she would see the world through a camera. Like watching a movie. Time was also flowing differently. She was ''losing time''. 

She said she enters that state after a shock of some type. Like being dumped, having an intense argue, etc. She told me she knows what is the point when she gets into a depersonalization episode, cause she feels blissed she can no longer feel anything(so no pain), but is never aware of the moment the episode ends.

She had anemia and was having very little sleep, so I imagine those only made things worse.


I am pretty sure that Depersonalization is a safety mechanism that the mind comes up with to protect itself during a harmful mental state. I know many people like that state and sort of want it so they won't deal with pain.The problem is, this safety mechanism was not meant to be overused. It has damaging effects on your mental health if you experience it too often and/or for too long.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> I only had a few moments in which I was on the street, very anxious, and things got a bit surreal for a few minutes. That was years ago and I doubt it qualifies as Depersonalization.
> 
> However, I did talk for a long time to someone that claimed she suffers from it. She said it felt as if she is outside her body and the person doing the daily tasks was not her but a 3rd party. She said she didn't know what was real and what not in such moments, it was like she would see the world through a camera. Like watching a movie. Time was also flowing differently. She was ''losing time''.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% on it being a safety mechanism as I get it a lot or its more intense when anxiety is high or something happens. When in the dream world everything you look and think about is in 3rd person its hard to explain it completely.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> I feel depersonalization as well as derealization when I don't sleep, when I sleep deprive myself, even on my prozac. I feel it, right now, I haven't slept all night and I feel it, so much energy and hyper from the prozac as well as depersonalization and derealization, I feel like a nice HIGH dream world, like Wooo! I feel buzzed, I haven't even had any beers!


Yeah less sleep definitely increases the chance of it coming out and making it stronger. Yeah it does feel like you got some type of buzz going on when in an episode.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I take meds for it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Yeah less sleep definitely increases the chance of it coming out and making it stronger. Yeah it does feel like you got some type of buzz going on when in an episode.


Ahh you been following my hypomania prozac episodes, great series I know! Netflix has them now so I can watch them every day! <3


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey! Yes I think I have depersonalization.
It started two weeks ago I smoked a lot of weed with my bf. 
However, the next night I had a severe panic attack at 3am. Felt I was going insane, nothing was real, was hyper aware of my body, convinced my brain was damaged in some way etc.
Now I have had these depersonalization symptoms on and off since then. They are worse at night when it's quiet and I feel very alone and claustrophobic. They worsen when I'm really anxious also.
I think I'm stuck in this depersonalization state now. I feel like I'm going insane. I feel like I am a robot and my hands and arms are not real. Coupled with this is a severe anxiety about the world around me, about my future, about dying. I freak out and feel like I'm losing control of my mind. 
The only way to deal with depersonalization I think is to deal with the anxiety. That's what I'm trying to do now with CBT, yoga, meditation, diet, exercise etc.

I would not wish this on my worst enemy. It's like a nightmare.
And I'm definitely not smoking weed again.


----------



## JJ93 (Dec 10, 2015)

I deal with occasional depersonalization but I also deal with derealization 24/7. I always feel about 25-50% "not with it" but I am used to it after having it for years. People don't know I have it, so apparently I mask it well lol. I think it's anxiety/sleep related, as it flares up when I am very tired and stressed. 

It's very interesting to say the least, and I wouldn't wish this on my enemy either!


----------



## Veronica Then (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi I am new here-- I don't know if this is the right place to ask this- but I have been recently diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease and have been prescribed Azilect to preserve dopamine-- I have always had anxiety and now it's off the charts-- I tried ashwagandha and lion's mane mushroom extract to deal with the anxiety naturally -- nope- not helping - my doctor prescribed Zoloft - gas anyone ever taken Zoloft for anxiety- was it helpful. -and anybody dealing with a secondary diagnosis like mine and have some wisdom to share? Thankyou


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I have both DR and DP, most days its like a unreal feeling while some moments when I've had extreme stress I guess my body can't handle it and things look dreamlike, its a scary thing DR is because everything becomes fuzzy looking, brighter, and what you usually know, makes your brain feel like its something you're viewing for the first time ever.
I first began with DP and now I have DP along with DR so when I have a DR episode I get DP symptoms too x.x it goes away after some time but I do know that this isn't real and my mind is doing it at the time as well. 
DP for me starts randomly when stress comes my way, i feel outside my body viewing the world like those movies where its from a first person point of view and you can see things from that persons eyes and the world feels unreal. I feel everything is unreal but nothing looks that way. While DR makes a moment suddenly dreamlike and everything looks different. An example is I was on fb one day after a terrible anxiety filled day. When suddenly the screen went from regular to brighter, fuzzy like, my mind raced and fb was no longer something I knew, I forgot what I was doing and what site I was and the whole site looked brand new to me as if my eyes where on it for the first time. 
I first started getting DP after a very traumatic event from a ex who would beat me and abuse me, it would help me escape, now my body started doing this again and I think because I am at a burn-out in life my mind can no longer take the stress and anxiety I get from pressures. I'm trying to see a cognitive therapist who can hopefully ease my burn out that's been causing my mind to go into save me mode


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you ever smoked marijuana? There are countless cases of people who have been trapped in state of depersonalization and derealization after smoking marijuana even just a couple of time. I know you offered up a reason for your depersonalization, but I am very curious if you have had any experiences with marijuana.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I have both DR and DP, most days its like a unreal feeling while some moments when I've had extreme stress I guess my body can't handle it and things look dreamlike, its a scary thing DR is because everything becomes fuzzy looking, brighter, and what you usually know, makes your brain feel like its something you're viewing for the first time ever.
> I first began with DP and now I have DP along with DR so when I have a DR episode I get DP symptoms too x.x it goes away after some time but I do know that this isn't real and my mind is doing it at the time as well.
> DP for me starts randomly when stress comes my way, i feel outside my body viewing the world like those movies where its from a first person point of view and you can see things from that persons eyes and the world feels unreal. I feel everything is unreal but nothing looks that way. While DR makes a moment suddenly dreamlike and everything looks different. An example is I was on fb one day after a terrible anxiety filled day. When suddenly the screen went from regular to brighter, fuzzy like, my mind raced and fb was no longer something I knew, I forgot what I was doing and what site I was and the whole site looked brand new to me as if my eyes where on it for the first time.
> I first started getting DP after a very traumatic event from a ex who would beat me and abuse me, it would help me escape, now my body started doing this again and I think because I am at a burn-out in life my mind can no longer take the stress and anxiety I get from pressures. I'm trying to see a cognitive therapist who can hopefully ease my burn out that's been causing my mind to go into save me mode


I haven't met many people that have both DP and DR like I do. I have DR 24/7. Having DR is worse than DP. I see everything dreamlike like you, lacking vividness and clarity. It lacks clarity because it lacks vividness but it doesn't look blurry. I can look at my hand, myself in the mirror, the truth is I don't know if I really exist so it's like I just go along with it, I pretend to be alive, I pretend to be part of this reality like a character in a movie. If I were to tell the truth that I don't believe in this reality and that it's all fake then people would think I'm crazy. You probably already know that DP and DR used to be dissociative disorder not otherwise specified but was recently changed on the DSM to Depersonalization/Dereailzation Disorder. I like the new name of the disorder better. It includes both, the old name sounds like someone coming out with an album and calling it Untitled like it's somehow incomplete or not good enough (in this case serious enough) to have a real a title, a name of its own.

I was told the treatment would be psychotherapy but not drugs. Both the person who diagnosed me who specializes in dissociative disorders and the person who gave me treatment told me it would take on average the same amount of time the abuse lasted so that's 6 years from what I remember. I know it started at least since the 7th grade but I have a memory a memory in elementary school years of crossing the street and then just looking around and having a strange feeling of what I was seeing didn't look the same so this confirms to me I had it before at least the age of 12. I am freaking 32 now and still have it. The first person I ever saw who referred me to the person who diagnosed me without actually treating me told me the same thing. I stopped seeing her because it costs too much, over $100 per session and insurance doesn't cover it. And now years later it's still the same freaking price. The person who was treating me I didn't last long since I found her to be annoying. answering questions. I can't think of the name of the actual test, I would have to listen to the audio I recorded but it lasted 1.5 hours. She told me I don't have schizophrenia so that's good.

I know low cost therapy for dissociative disorders exist, the person who diagnosed me I only saw one time but she gave me a site to find a therapist. For the best results the only thing that should be filled out is the state. It's called the International Society for the Study of Trauma and Dissociation. Just click Find a therapist on the left side. This is the site.

http://www.isst-d.org/

You should join my DP/DR egroup.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/depersonalization-and-derealization-279/


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Im not sure if i have dp/dr, but i experience dr very frequently and i occasionally experience dp.


----------

